# [H-Alleria] Rigidus sucht:



## Nelljara (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 

wir, der Raid >Rigidus< suchen zum Ausbau und zur Verstärkung unserer PDK und Ulduar 25er Stammraids zur Zeit nach folgenden Klassen:

1 Magier
1-2 Dks (Blut/Unholy)
1 Krieger (DD)
2 Priester (Shadow und Holy)
1 Paladin (Prot)


Natürlich können auch Spieler, deren Klassen/Skillungen nicht genannt wurden, gern eine Bewerbung an uns schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr bewerbt euch vorrangig um einen Raidplatz, ein Gildenjoin ist kein muss, freuen würden wir uns natürlich trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was euch erwartet:

- eine Menge nette und hilfsbereite Spieler
- Lootverteilung durch faires dkp System
- Teamspeak
- HP

was wir uns von euch wünschen:

- teamplay und Zuverlässigkeit
- ihr solltet euren 16. Geburtstag hinter euch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ihr besitzt eine stabile Internetverbindung
- ein funktionierendes Ts (mit Mikrophon^^)
- ihr solltet mit eurer Klasse bestens vertraut sein, sie beherrschen und eine raidfähige Skillung besitzen
- euer Equip ist Ulduarfähig (komplett und bestmöglich gesockelt, sowie verzaubert)
- ihr seid wipefest wenn es um hardmodes in Ulduar und PDK hero geht
- es sollte gewährleistet sein, dass ihr sooft wie möglich an den festen Raidtagen teilnehmen könnt

unsere festen Raidzeiten:

Donnerstag (PDK25/clear) von 19:00 bis 23:00 Uhr
Freitag (Ulduar 25/bis mimiron) von 19:00 bis 23:00 Uhr
der invite erfolgt jeweils 15min vorher

Des weiteren finden bei uns mehrere PDK 10er, PDOK 10er, sowie Ulduar 10er Raids an verschiedenen Wochentagen statt.


Bewerben könnt ihr euch in unserem Forum unter: http://rigidus.host.allvatar.com
oder ingame bei Seeksthemoon, Sulsh, oder Imâlâ

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen


----------



## **ED** (19. November 2009)

Ich schieb hier ma ein /push rein =)


----------

